# My First Gold Button From Ceramic CPU's



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello members, 

This is from a batch of ceramic cpu's. In total, so far I recovered a 5.7g of TWICE- REFINED gold button. This thing is so shiny, it doesn't need a flash to take a picture, although I did. This button was melted within 15 - 20 minutes after the melting dish was seasoned.

The odd shape is because I thought it was hard enough to lift out, and when I tried to lift it out of the melting dish, it smashed in from the tweezers. The pipe had already started forming before I touched it, but I didn't mind that the button isn't 100% circular.... but it still shines like gold, for sure.

My yields came from 304 ceramic cpu's. There were 145 for one type, and 154 for the other cpu's.. Mixture of AMD's and Athlon's. Until I know for sure there isn't gold in the ceramics, I'm holding on to them. But, as it is, my yields from the cpu's (probably just/mostly pins) are:

Started with: 304 ceramic cpu's. (AMD's + Athlon's).
Recovered 5.7g of .99.9% twice refined gold.

Photos are from my desktop scanner. I have pictures on my phone, but it's been giving me problems and I have to plan when I want to upload pictures from my phone. 







Kevin.

*[UPDATE]* The flux on the bottom is so light, that it plucks off with my thumb nail. The melting dish was never used before the melt.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2014)

I went through my container to where all my refined gold is, and I've taken pictures of all of them together. The button to the top left is the one melted today. I can see how far I've come to refining and knowing the real difference in twice refining gold. It shows for sure.

The bottom 3 buttons are my earlier days of the refining when I melted them. The charm looking piece to the right is a 24K (acid test) piece that came with a "LOT" of cell phones. It was part of the strap. I tested it with all the gold testing acids and it holds true at 22K test solution. But that piece and the 3 bottom pieces will be twice refined, just to be sure, and then I'm going to combine both pieces. Well, that's my plan.

I have learned so much from this forum that I can actually see it in my refining work. My finished product, and feel confident it'll pass the test(s). There is a big difference when you twice refine your gold powder and when you don't. I actually see the difference. And that difference will make your quality that much better.

Kevin


----------



## RoboSteveo (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice looking Button there. Good job!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2014)

What was the breakdown of the 304 ceramic cpus please?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2014)

Below is the combination of all the gold into one piece. The 4 other pieces I twice refined, and then combined them with the original button I posted a picture of. The total weight is 13.6g, compared to 14.4g before twice refining. The other beaker I used to decant out my SMB solution, there is more gold in there. I can see it, so I'll go back and get the rest of it. Overall, I did good with the 2nd refining and melting all of it together.







Now I need to let the button cool off a bit more before removing it from the melting dish. That's why it's not in a complete circle, but, it's gold, twice refined.

As far as what I recovered per type of cpu is pretty much the same yields (two ceramic types, AMD Atlon and AMD-K6), according to my data and data presented from other members here, refining the same cpu's. In other words, each type yield the same, or near the same amount of gold. 

The other 4 pieces I twice refined came from other gold bearing items, and only one button was from 10 Pentium Pro cpu's. One button from R.A.M. fingers, and the other button from gold plated jewelry. My gold with presenting my yields are to be from 1lb+ batches, no matter what items I refine. Less than 1lb of material is sometimes more of a hassle than to do the batch by the lb. At least you will see more gold.

Kevin


----------



## AUH-R (Jan 15, 2015)

Your yield is really low at 0.019 per chip - have you kept your washes and wastes?

Nice button though.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 15, 2015)

AUH-R, testerman is no longer a member of the forum.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jan 15, 2015)

any member that has no information under there user name & you can not "mouse over" there name is no longer a member.


----------



## AUH-R (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

